# BD Prices for 2009+



## airs0ft3r (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi,

Everyone should have a general idea that everything is increasing in price for the coming years. How will BD cope with this? Will the top level bikes such as the Immortal Spirit be reduced to Ultegra SL, or will we have the same quality spec and frames?

A PM with Mike basically stated that they will maintain the deals they have even through the next spring... How will this work out? Specialized bikes are increasing in price from 10-20 percent. Trek is lowering specs and increasing price by at least 7 percent.

Mike, if you can, can you give us some assurance.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

airs0ft3r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Everyone should have a general idea that everything is increasing in price for the coming years. How will BD cope with this? Will the top level bikes such as the Immortal Spirit be reduced to Ultegra SL, or will we have the same quality spec and frames?
> 
> ...


Specialized is doing that for some bikes, but they have lowered the specs on most of their lower end MTB models.

For example: Rockhopper 09' will have a Sugino Crank instead of a Shimano Octalink Also moving from the Shimano Deore setup to a CHEAP!!! X-4/X-5 mix of SRAM

The Rockhopper Comp 29 will now be called the RH 29r disc: Moving from a Tora 318 to a DART 3 SL and also moving from the Deore setup and Shimano cranks to the Sugino Low SRAM.

Personally, the Trek 6000 was a great bike for the cost with X-5 and Avid bb7 now I dont have a clue WTH its gonna be this year.


----------



## airs0ft3r (Feb 28, 2008)

All I'm saying is I was planning on purchasing a new BD's bike w/ DA 7900. I don't see that happening anymore for 2K or less. The Mercier Draco Al was only 1600 and it came with an amazing spec of Full DA, including DA crankset.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Rumor has it they will take a cue from the breakfast cereal industry and keep the prices the same and sell you a 15 pound bike for the price of a 17 pound bike.

That's what I hear.


----------

